# Nice article - The dream marriage



## dedad (Aug 22, 2013)

Loved this article. This is on the movie 'UP'.
Pixar Film is Up on Marriage

The Scenes of Carl and Ellie still bring a tear to my eye.

One might say that this belongs in a different topic, but a lot of us are here demoaning the lack of intimacy or warmth in our relationships. So, what is the type of marriage we all had in mind when we started. Probably something like what Carl and Ellie had.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

While I really loved the movie, it really highlights the importance of keeping a social circle so that you don't end up isolated from society. 
That's the part that really makes me cry, I feel his pain in his loneliness. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## dedad (Aug 22, 2013)

Good point, Mrs Aldi. 

Honestly, I would trade the social network for what they had. Closeness and total belonging 

Sadness after one is gone, but a lifetime of intimacy. That would be my way


----------

